# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Zweitboard fr Surfer mit starker Erdanziehungskraft

## Simon0603

Hey Folks,

ich hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen.
Da ich neu im Forum bin, stelle ich mich auch gleich vor.

Mein Name ist Simon, bin Mitte 20, hab mit 10 Surfen gelernt und warum auch immer irgendwann mit 15 aufgehrt (Wassertage waren wenig, war auch recht kompliziert immer an den See zu kommen). 
Letztes Jahr hab ich nun wieder angefangen und war natrlich wieder sofort von der Sucht gepackt. Neues Board gekauft (Gecko 120) + Segel und mein altes Stuff auch wieder ausgekramt und los gings. Die Freude war jedoch von recht kurzer Dauer, da ich mir beim Trapezsurfen die rechte Schulter ausgekugelt hatte - darauf folgte dann eine lange Odysee mit OP, Reha und dem Schlimmsten - 6 Monate PAUSE! 
Naja um auch meinen Problem etwas nher zu kommen - in den mittlerweile 8 Monaten ist die Erdanziehung fr mich merkrdigerweise strker geworden (vorher zwischen 82-86 KG, jetzt gute 95KG).

Glcklicherweise darf ich jetzt wieder surfen, war auch direkt im Winterneo aufm Wasser, jedoch jammert mein Gecko bei leichteren Windbedinungen. Heck oder Bug suft ab, an Wenden ist nicht wirklich zu denken und ber 6,5qm wirds sehr kippelig (bzw. das Board geflutet).

So bin ich auf der Suche nach nem Zweitboard fr windschwchere Tage mit viel Volumen wo auch grere Segel problemlos gefahren werden knnen und welches schnell gleitet.

Ich habe folgende Segel:
5,2qm Freeride
6,5qm Freeride noCam
7,9qm Freeride noCam

Zusammenfasst zu mir:
Ich bin Aufsteiger (Trapezfahren klappt mittlerweile ganz gut, Stand ist in Ordnung, Wasserstart ging mal besser, Gleiten auch...)
95-97KG leicht.
185 Gro
Liebe die Gleitfahrt (wie jeder andere wahrscheinlich auch)

Formular Boards hab ich bereits getestet, ist mir aber zu anstrengend zu fahren - ich brauche was gutmtiges. Hatte bereits an ein JP Super Lightwind gedacht. 
Was meint ihr? 

Aloha

Simon

----------


## silversurfer23

Hallo Simon,
wenn Du einen SLW ergattern kannst, unbedingt machen. Fahre selber einen 2016er und bin begeistert. Ich wiege 85kg und nutze Segel bis 10,5m. Mit Deinem 7,9er wirst Du die Vorteile
nicht annhernd nutzen. Kalkuliere den Kauf eines 9,5ers unbedingt mit ein.

Viel Erfolg beim Suchen. Gru Silversurfer 23.

----------


## Simon0603

Hey, 
Danke fr deine Antwort  :Smile:  
Ich werde mir wohl eines zulegen - finde das Konzept einfach wirklich interessant.
Auch schaue ich schon seit lngerem nach greren Tchern, wollte mich aber erstmal langsam an die greren heranwagen. So ein 9,5 macht schon Eindruck... Allerdings will ich das Potenzial vom SLW auch nutzen - ich werde deinen Rat wohl nutzen und mir ein 9,5er twin-Cam zulegen. 
Werde auf jeden Fall berichten.
Viele Gre

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Hallo Simon,
gute Alternative ist auch ein HejFly M mit 146Ltr.
Hrt sich im ersten Augenblick gro an, fhrt sich aber fast wie ein Kleiner.
7bener Segel ist Perfekt, geht aber sogar auch mit 12qm.
Wenn die Serienfinnen gegen Racefinnen getauscht werden, holt man noch ne Menge raus!
Du kannst selbst das Finnsetup bestimmen.
3 Finnen im Flachwasser oder Blind hinten  rein und 2 etwas lngere Twinser oder 2 Blinds vorne rein und eine reinrassige Slalomrace als Singelfinne.
Funktioniert alles!

Selbst bei 15-18ms noch sehr gut und ruhig auf dem Wasser.
So kannst Du auch Deine „kleineren“ Tcher einsetzen.

Halst fast wie auf Schienen, dabei egal ob groe oder kleine Radien.
Das beste zum Schluss - die Haltbarkeit. Kaum kaputt zu kriegen, auch nach lngerer Zeit.
Da kann ein SLW, so gut er auch im Shape ist, wohl nicht mithalten.
Auch nach Std. auf dem Wasser ist er sehr kompfortabel und geht nicht in die Beine.
Gru 
Fjord-Devil

----------


## Fjord-Devil

Dropinn M  :Wink:

----------

